# Molocure



## yobuck1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi,I'm new to this site, in fact, have never used a site like this before. Anyway, I was feeling extremely depressed about my symptoms and wasn't sure where to turn. Long story short, I fell from perfect health after graduating college..allergies, sinus infections on and on until my whole system crashed into chronic illness. So many treatments and thousands of dollars spent to stay away from drugs and get well. My final issue is my gut which is always messed up. A doctor had prescribed ridiculous amounts of anti-biotics for my sinus infections. I have since lost my blind faith in medical doctors and will always be wary.At any rate, there IS a product that is fantastic for IBS, IBD and the like. It is called Molocure and it is an all natural concentrated form of aloe with the irritants removed. The only problem is the pricetag, which is $200 a bottle. No, I am not kidding. And it isn't covered by insurance. I was on Molocure for three months when my symptoms got so bad that I was literally crying on the phone with the salesperson (she was very nice!) Anyway, I don't get the "D", but constipation and general malaise and misery. I'm lucky. I have a fantastic husband and a good homebased tutoring business with terrific students. I am also a very ambitious person, however, and find that when, after months of hard work toward a goal, I am again laid up with this condition..well, the depression is just crushing.I am considering right now whether to scrape together the money for the Molocure. My husband lost his computer job and is working for 1/5 what he used to make and I am not able to see many students when I am ill so money is beyond tight. I really hate the catch 22 situation that IBS and IBD set up. The stress creates the problem and the problem creates more stress. I've got a book that I feel I will never finish and so many other broken dreams. Anyway, I guess you guys know the heartbreak I am talking about. It's hard, some days not to feel sorry for yourself...Oh, and another good product is Bowel Soothe by Vitapharmica (Great Company!) As far as I can see, the AMP brings immediate and full recovery from symptoms while the Bowelsoothe brings nearly full relief. To be honest, I was shocked at how well the AMP worked. It's just affording it that's the problem...Sigh...


----------

